# Tactical shotgun



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a new tactical shotgun for home defense. It has been awhile since looked at shotguns and I am surprised by how many models are offered for tactical purpose. Having trouble deciding. I have had a Mossberg pump since I was 14. So I am leaning toward a 590a1 but there are also 20 or so variations of it. I like where the safety is located on the Mossberg and that is what I am very use to. I also like the Remington 870's and there are a few different models of those.The Wilson combat border patrol looks very nice but you could buy 2 shotguns for that price. I am sure it is a very nice gun just not sure its worth all the extra $$$$. I have handled (not shot) the kel tech KSG not real sure about that one almost to short.

Right now I am leaning toward a Mossberg 590A1 20" heavy wall barrel, 9 shot.

I was wondering what others have found to work best as far as sights, stocks , and other options that you really like?

since a shotgun is a two hand operation is having a light mounted on it a must?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always been a big fan of the 870. Mine is the Magnum Express model. I put some inexpensive furniture, a mag extension, a 19" cylinder bore barrel on it as well as a 230 lumen light. Since I bought the gun used (slightly) and did the work myself I am still in for less than $400.

GW


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this is my 500A that I changed some parts it was all wood. its not on the picture but I have a light on the end of the barrel of the pump


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I also have a saiga 20 gauge but i have been having a lot of problems with it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I went and bought a S&W 627 so my shotgun is on hold. I still have the old 600AT. May change out the stocks and put a shorter barrel on it my shortest one is 24". Everything I have read tells me the 600At accepts all the same after market stuff as a 500. I did realize that with my house being somewhat small with small rooms a shotgun would be hard to maneuver inside the house. For now it is going to stay just the way it is.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Mossy 500 Thunder Ranch Edition.

Plus: I *really* like the breacher muzzle. Even though I probably won't breach any of my own doors, the teeth are sharp so if somebody puts their hands on it, a good twist or jab would result in hamburger. Double action bars, tang mounted safety. Good enough for GI's, good enough for me. Priced right. I don't need inert drive w/special rubber found only in the jungles of E. Nowhere driven by unobtainium milled from burnout our Lada's. 

Cons: Came with shorty stock that's not a useful as it seems. I switched to an 'adjustable' stock, no joy. I'd prefer a stand A1 style. Fibre Optic front site; useless in the dark. Fore grip has mounts a rails for a light, etc. Really dumb idea. When you're racking the slide and actually shooting, those damn mounts slam into your fingers. Put the light on the barrel where it belongs. 

Recommend: put the light on the barrel where it belongs. Sight: something on the front like a big XS Site. Forget the back, maybe something really simple if you must. It's a shotgun stupid! Stock: Big and strong for smacking things, forget that AR BS, too flimzy. Slam fire: I have a '97 but I don't clear trenches. Round count: 5+1 is min. Loading sound: I keep mine loaded. No head games, time might be too short and surprise is always a good advantage.


----------

